# "Fragile" eggs



## Mummytbe (Oct 3, 2015)

I am just after an icsi cycle that ended in a chemical pregnancy. At my review appiintment the Dr told me that the embryologist had mentioned I had "fragile"eggs but couldn't tell me too much other than that. I asked if it was a quality thing but he said that my embryos (got 2 x day 5 blasts) were good quality, graded aa & ab so good for my age. 
I'm just trying to find out if anyone else has been told they had fragile eggs, what it means and what impact it may have for future sucess?!!!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## RoseCoraline (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi Mummytbe,

It's possible that the Dr may have been referring to Fragile X Syndrome. I had this mentioned to me and thought that they had said Fragile Eggs. It would be a good idea to speak to them and ask for clarification of whether they are talking about the eggs being delicate or the Syndrome. There are companies who can test blood for this genetic syndrome. Thankfully I wasn't a carrier but still have low AMH and low ovarian reserve. Ask them to explain more.


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Usually when an embryologist talks about fragile eggs in the context of ICSI, it means that one or more eggs were destroyed by the process of attempting to inject the sperm. Some doctors speculate that high amounts of stims may contribute to egg fragility, but I don't know if there's any research on that. It does sound like your blasts were excellent, though, which is encouraging for the future.


----------



## Mummytbe (Oct 3, 2015)

Thank you guys for your reply's.

Rosecoraline the Dr was defo talking about fragile/delicate eggs as he went on to talk about it not affecting embryo quality. I totally agree that I need some clarification on this and I'm waiting for a call from the embryologist that was dealing with my fragile mites. Unfortunately in the appointment I didn't push the Dr on it as there was lots to take in and I at times can get a little overwhelmed. My DH tends to be quiet, sit back and let me lead things, which at times can be frustrating. Anyway hopefully I'll get to the bottom of it soon. Thanks again for taking time to reply. Hope everything is good with you.

Crazyhorse it would make sense, they collected 13 eggs, 10 were mature and 7 fertilised. Also I started on 375 IU gonalf and they increased me to 450 IU and I had to continue for an extra two to three days before my folicles were big enough. I will ask about that when the embryologist calls me. Thank you also for the encouragement however my Dr said that if the next cycle (imsi) isn't sucessful his conversation would include looking at donor eggs (this scares me to death). Thanks once again hope you are well. Oh I just noticed congratulations!!!!


----------

